# Amplificador de 400w modificando la RCA de 130w ?



## CHUWAKA (Ene 27, 2012)

hola soy nuevo tengo un problema ase un monton de años repare una consola triamplificada que tenia 2 potencias de 400w y una de 200 copie la de 400w pero ahora se me lleno el Ω de dudas la cosa es si lo copie bien o se me paso algo por alto,lo busque por todo internet y no alle aninguna potencia igual, ni parecida me pueden ayudar esta bien? o alguien tiene el esquema .ya que mi intencion es armarla....gracias


----------



## eleccortez (Ene 27, 2012)

ese es el circuito del  famoso RCA de 130w creo . 
de cuanto era la fuente de ese que subiste


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2012)

eleccortez dijo:


> ese es el circuito del  famoso RCA de 130w creo .
> de cuanto era la fuente de ese que subiste



yo pino lo mismo ,se me ase que es rca de 130 .
revisa por aquí que seguro la encontrás https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/

Ver el archivo adjunto 2985


----------



## CHUWAKA (Ene 27, 2012)

Si es casi parecido pero el que yo puse tiene 6 mj y tiraba 400w me consta yo lo repare y lo escuche era de un conjunto de bailanta me encanto y lo copie ....pregunta  si lo armo andara??? Encima no tengo la plaqueta original para comparar de nuevo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2012)

yo creo que si,pero no soy el experto ,de audio no se mucho,por no decir nada
saludos de su majestad


----------



## CHUWAKA (Feb 3, 2012)

amigos del foro creanme que este circuito con algunas mejoras como el que esta ariva y 3 mj15015 *POR* rama llega a tirar unos 400w *POR* canal yo solamente tengo una duda con cuanto voltaje lo puedo poner ya que cuando lo copie de la consola de sonido en que estaba por un error o no se que me olvide de tomar los voltajes de salida de trans que por cierto era de generosas dimensiones .otra pregutael diodo zener estava marcado con el numero 1n 751 y no lo consigo ustedes sabrian de que valor es o algun remplazo

seria mucho pedir el esquema de amplificador 180w/300w 8/4 ohms y el ampli SOLIDYNE 350w/350w 1400w BTL se que andan dando bueltas por ahi pero no lo encuentro

 TANTE GRACE.........


----------

